# Marquis



## Stacie1205 (Mar 26, 2011)

The vet gave me this for cocci and it is a one time dose. Seems to have done the trick. I am supposed to take a new sample next week. It will be 3 weeks since dosed. I had startd them on Corid because it was the weekend and I couldn't get to the vet but he said I could continue with the Corid also if I wanted. Just wondered if anyone else is using this. I like the idea of one dose and it was very inexpensive I thought


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I have heard of Corid causing Polio ... here is what Phoenix Rising Farm posted on their website:

Sulmet drinking water solution 12.5% - DOSAGE: 1cc per 5 lbs orally the first day and then 1cc per 10 lbs the next 6 days. 

Albon - DOSAGE: 1cc per 5 lbs orally the first day and then 1cc per 10 lbs the next 6 days. 

Dimethox 12.5% - DOSAGE: 1cc per 5 lbs orally the first day and then 1cc per 10 lbs the next 6 days. 

SMZ-TMP TABS 800/160 - DOSAGE: 1cc per 10 lbs orally the first day and then 1cc per 20 lbs the next 5 days. 

Corrid - I never use this since it can/will cause polio.

Baycox - Not available for sale in the USA. DOSAGE: 3cc per 15 lbs ONCE orally


----------



## hugame (May 23, 2011)

I'm sorry to butt in on the conversation but my boys had coccidia and I bought Baycox through Canada, I gave them a dose (which is really hard to do), had them tested last week and none have signs of coccidia. Can anyone tell me if they can get coccidia again or does this stuff knock it out for good.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

My only problem with using Marquis is that it is the ultimate drug for coccidia and once they are immune to that, what then. But it is a great drug and saved quite a few alpacas from the Emac strain of coccidia.

I don't know if I would continue the Corid if you used Marquis. Unless you had one heck of a problem.


----------



## Stacie1205 (Mar 26, 2011)

I think I gave the Corid maybe 3 days instead of the five. I have heard from so many not to use it but I have also heard from people who say they have used it for years without any problems. So I keep it here so I can start treatment immediately if I can't get to the vet(weekend or something) and then go with what ever the vet uses. I am pretty aggressive with cocci due to losing a few to it in the past. The one time dose though was absolutely wonderful for me with the Marquis. I would think using anything to much would make it ineffective but these are 4-6 month old nubians and once they are a little bit bigger and we are not in the middle of cocci season, I may use something else if/when we have any issues.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Marquis pretty much is baycox, just another name and a slightly diff drug.. slightly, but not much.


----------



## silvergramma (Nov 9, 2009)

I read somewhere that honey and cinnamon combined kills bacteria and there was a recipe for a cocci tea ..if someone could post it


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

May I ask how much marquis you used? I have two tubes here, it seems incredibly expensive to use for coccidia though ($188 a tube) .


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

hugame said:


> I'm sorry to butt in on the conversation but my boys had coccidia and I bought Baycox through Canada, I gave them a dose (which is really hard to do), had them tested last week and none have signs of coccidia. Can anyone tell me if they can get coccidia again or does this stuff knock it out for good.


Yes, they can get it again. But don't use it unless they actually have enough to need it. For the most part, goats have a little coccidia in their gut all the time. Your animals are never truly parasite free. Parasites don't show up in every fecal and most of the time when parasites are low, fecals come back negative or very low count. But always watch for them. They can sneek up on you.


----------



## Stacie1205 (Mar 26, 2011)

Maggie, I think it was 5 mls. one time dose for each goat and I think for the 6 goats it cost me $30 . Everyone seems to be doing great now! Might get more for my dwarf kids this week. No noted problems but I am going to just do a spot fecal to see if everyone is doing ok. Can't be to careful with the kiddos.


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

i read somewhere that>> 1/8 teaspoon of cinnamon & 1/8 teaspoon of cloves works awesome for COCCI!!


----------



## chicken-coop (Jan 19, 2014)

*Coccida (a killer in kids)*

I raise both Nubians and Boers and have had Coccidia problems in both. For a long time I used Corid until a "goat" vet told me that it would damage the goats liver if used as prescribed on the label. He advised that I should try Ponazuril (Marquis). I did try it and am well satisfied with its results. Expensive, yes! Does it work? yes! Do my babies ever relapse, no! I take it very hard (mentally) when I lose one of my babies for whatever reason. I sometimes do without my meds so my babies can have their meds. Old people, who are animal lovers, are that way. My vet says to use 1.75ml per 10 pounds body weight, I saw where someone said they thought they used 5ml per goat. According to my vet (and he might not be correct in his dosage) that should do a 30 pound baby. But hey, no matter what we use or the amount it all for the babies survival, right. :lovey:


----------

